

The oldest problem in computing - Recipes - How do you solve it? - spice

When trying to explain to the general public why a computer in your house would be useful, it always seemed to boil down to recipes. From the $10,600 Honeywell H316 Pedestal (with cutting board) in 1965 to 1980s Apple II ads in the 80s to articles about the internet in the early 90s. I even observed an argument for a tablet here on HN where convenient  access to one's recipes was the primary demand.<p>I still can't do any better online then I would do with a modest kitchen bookshelf. Obviously it's no problem pulling up a recipe for anything. ABout.com seems to have a top search result for just about an 'recipe x' query. But there's no way if figuring out which is better. You usually even end up with less pictures then you get in a cookbook. If I want to go a step further (eg 'an introduction to making pâtés), I get nowhere.<p>I have two questions for HN:<p>- How is it possible that this isn't solved yet?<p>- Where do a learn about pâté?
======
bdfh42
I think the answer lies in "choice and themes". When you select a book for the
kitchen shelf you have selected an author whose recipes you trust or you have
selected a particular niche. Hunting for a recipe in your bookshelf is
relatively "safe" and the limited choice an advantage when you come to
actually making a selection (albeit on available ingredients or the style or
mood of a meal).

Compared to the relative intimacy of a recipe book a computer based search (or
worse, probably, an Internet search) seems sterile in comparison.

The answer might be somewhere in web 2.0 land though. Would you trust the
recommendations of friends more than those on your bookshelf? Could the
software learn what you like and come up with better selections in future?
Solving this problem might require an understanding of just what it is in any
given dish that characterises it and thus appeals or not to any given
consumer. Analysing those characteristics could provide an excellent basis for
a recommendations engine.

~~~
spice
Well one very web 1.0 solution would be a big online cookbook with good
recipes & articles & such. I'd settle for that.

~~~
bdfh42
Such exist ( as a search for just "Recipes" in Google shows) but as I thought
your question, that is the foundation of this thread, pointed out - they do
not seem to represent a "solution" to the computer in the kitchen.

~~~
spice
Well, 'good' is important. I also need to know that it's good.

~~~
bdfh42
We are getting there - you want some sort of peer review.

However, will you just go with a majority or would you prefer the positive
reviews of a selected group? Tastes vary! Much as I love my visits to the USA
I think US food is far too sweet so I would probably avoid the guidance of
west Coast hackers. I also know that food styles vary - I live in France and
here food tends to be simply prepared (well in the countryside anyway) and
dishes concentrate on a simple combination of flavours - perhaps with more
dishes served in succession during a meal than would be normal elsewhere. Thus
a recipe suitable for my neighbours might fail if presented to some visitors
from the UK.

So - back to my original response I think...

~~~
spice
Actually, I wouldn't worry too much about differing tastes. I think that there
is some sort of semi-objectivity to food. A good recipe is a good recipe.

Accounting for tastes could be taken care of reasonably well in well named
recipes: 'country style ratatouille' Thai style ratatouille, a new twist on an
old favorite.'

But anyway, I think there's more to it then just recipes. I want to make pate.
Could be trout, could be pork, could be goose. Where do I start. What kind of
pate do i want. A really good solution would let you find new foods.

~~~
bdfh42
Ah - I see. You are looking for a recommendation for an on line (presumably)
recipe resource. Not quite the sort of thread for HN.

~~~
spice
Is it not? I'm saying that the problem identified as the home computer's
raison d'etre is not solved. Is it is, I want the solution (like I said, I
want to make pate). If it isn't, I think working out why is an interesting
sort of a thread.

maybe not.

Anyway, if you can come up with a way to recommend a recipe specifically for
my tastes, available ingredients & all that Jazz, I'm in. But first I'd like
to know why the simple solution isn't working.

------
TrevorJ
Hardware. It's a hardware and interface problem. Books are pretty battle-
hardened for the kitchen. They do not require batteries or a power source.
They do not give up the ghost if you drop them into cake batter, and most
importantly they carry on their pages a permanent record of previous
adventures written in pencil and flecks of flour dough.

~~~
spice
Assume you're willing to use a computer. Still no real good solution.

